# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Хрумер достал

## Surfer

Это просто невозможно , по 20 мессаг удаляю, особенно в разделах "Флейм" , "Разное" и подобных.... :Cry: 

Кстати переименовал "Флейм" в "Ф~л-e=й-m" , уже сутки спама нет в этом разделе  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

смени способ регестрации..

----------


## Surfer

Да я не только для себя , вот например что можно сделать для phpBB2 ?
И вообще как с ним бороться ?

----------


## dot_sent

1) Поставить мод для распознавания картинки при регистрации, типа http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=495004
2) Переписать скрипт проверки введённой последовательности символов (например, на нашем внутрисетевом форуме требуется дописать латинскую заглавную букву "А" к последовательности), естественно, оповестив об этом всех юзверей соответствующей надписью на странице регистрации.
3) Вычистить все ботовские аккаунты с форума
4) Наслаждаться результатом  :Smiley:

----------


## Surfer

а на vBulletin есть подобное ?  :Smiley: 
Шёпотом : хорошо ещё что SMF пока ему неподвластен

----------


## Ego1st

тут посмотри http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/ я с инглишем неособо дружу но вроде что-то есть..

----------


## Xen

Если для phpBB, то есть довольно много капч, которые он пока не распознает и вряд ли будет распознавать в ближайшем будущем =)

Короче, ставь продвинутую капчу и подтверждение реги с мыла.

----------

